# Ode to BradGoodspeed...



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Okay, I am such a huge fan of Bradgoodspeed...he is unfreaking believable!!! His skull corspe tutorial is fantastic...and I followed his direction, but when I "grabbed" skulls when I left on Friday...I thought I had all foam skulls, but it seems the skulls I grabbed were plastic, except for a half skull that was foam...so I had to fabricate a jaw for my foam skull.....








I had a styrofoam cooler that I could use...so I carved a jaw.....and oh..wow...the Hotwire Foam Cutter is absolutely loverly.....And then I added the eyeball and the teeth......and then tweaked it a bit.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I still used his direction and the wood skewers and the Great Stuff worked like a charm...so much help!!! Brad's tips about using Acetone and the Great Stuff is total genuis!!! I had never heard that before...but goodness knows how much that saved me in Great Stuff!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Now...adding the teeth, per Brad's tutorial.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:And then after watching Brad's videos....(seemingly non stop) I came up with this guy.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Another shot.....








and then on the latex step...I have to add the nurnies...and thanks to Brad..I have nurnies to add....... (my first nurnies are show in the foreground...much too thick and just a solid sheet of latex...but my next nurnies ended up sparse, and lovely...and just ripe for harvesting for a corpsed skull.....


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

looking great!!!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

WOW Pumpkin5! Your skull turned out so awesome, I love the expression on him. I'm with you, BradGoodspeed is an unbelievably talented guy, his work is so unique and professional looking. His tutorials are also fantastic. One thing for sure, you seem to be a fast learner and talented as well. Great work!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

agreed!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work. Nice job on making your own jaw too.
I wouldnt throw out the first latex nurnies, it would make good bat wing material.

by the way, your work area is way to clean


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Outstanding!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Wow! Love this fella! Great expression!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Really nice stuff! Great work, and I'm so happy somebody gave it a try!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hard to believe it was your first try it looks so good!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Beautiful job! I love his facial expression!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Whoa... way to go pumpkin!!!!! That turned out fantastic.Your jaw idea was brilliant. Did you make the teeth ala Brad? I can see so many uses for these little critters.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's winking at us:jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice job, Jana! I love his expression!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks so much my forum peeps! You guys make me feel so good...but as I said before, I couldn't have done it without Brad! In his tutorial he gave so many fantastic tips...I hope other people try this technique out, it is super easy-peasy. I really appreciate everyone looking and the uber kind comments from ya'll. I am glad I didn't just give up when I didn't have the full skull, and that I had that old styrofoam cooler. And if you haven't worked with Apoxie Sculpt, you definitely need to. It is the shizzle! (I can't believe I just typed that....)
(and yes, the teeth, though a little small, were from Devil's Chariot tutorial, just as Brad instructed...oh...and they glow in the dark....)


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that looks fanatstic Pumpkin5! 
The skull turned out perfectly. I'm glad to see you're thread shows us how useful Brad's tutorial really is. Thanks for that! 
But, you're pretty crafty yourself P5.


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

whoa awesome job! Great transition from such a plain foam skull!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I like you just put 1 eyeball in him! Looks a little mischievous!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks again Lunatic, SuperCreep, and Matrixmom, but BradGoodspeed needs to be taking the bows on this one...I am just a "convincing mimic" of his wonderful tutorial, nothing more. But thanks, I kind of love the little one eyed guy myself.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Lookin' excellent, there, P5!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:


Zurgh said:


> Lookin' excellent, there, P5!


:jol:As are you, Dark Overlord!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

OKAY.....FINE.....YOU'RE GOING TO MAKE ME SAY IT AREN'T YOU? THAT SKULL LOOKS FREEKIN' FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew you had it in you, there P5!!!!!!!!!!!!! Really all kidding aside, you really did a great job on the skull. And there is nothing wrong with following directions, cause it looks like you had the patience to do so. It's hard enough to read directions, but it's sometimes harder to follow videos. Your always having to stop and go back and go over and over and over things a lot. 

So don't sell yourself short, you really did do a fantastic job on the skull. Keep up the good work! :jol:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Great work P5! I will have to check out this tutorial. You've convinced me that I'm missing out on something great. Brad will have to thank you for the extra traffic to his page.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great P5!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks great!
Are you going to "age" (chip and or break), and stain/dye the teeth?
Right now they are so stark against the rest of the skull that they look...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

fontgeek said:


> Looks great!
> Are you going to "age" (chip and or break), and stain/dye the teeth?
> Right now they are so stark against the rest of the skull that they look...


:jol:..."that they look..." kind of stupid? Yep, sure do, but this is only the second step in BradGoodspeed's tutorial...next comes the latex, and then comes paint....have patience...I am going to age them quite a bit...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I wouldn't have said stupid, I was thinking more along the lines of new/out of place because they are pure white.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

So I watched all of Brad's skull tutorials... I'm grossed out and impressed all at the same time. It's an amazing transformation, taking those useless foam skulls and creating a pile of tortured heads. That being said, I don't think I have a strong enough stomach to include them in my decorating. They're completely disturbing!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> So I watched all of Brad's skull tutorials... I'm grossed out and impressed all at the same time. It's an amazing transformation, taking those useless foam skulls and creating a pile of tortured heads. That being said, I don't think I have a strong enough stomach to include them in my decorating. They're completely disturbing!


Haha. You've just written my favourite comment ever on one of my posts. Thank you.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> So I watched all of Brad's skull tutorials... I'm grossed out and impressed all at the same time. It's an amazing transformation, taking those useless foam skulls and creating a pile of tortured heads. That being said, I don't think I have a strong enough stomach to include them in my decorating. They're completely disturbing!


:jol:Oh Stari, I think Brad's corpsed heads are amazing...you can make them goofy of more leery if you like..they are totally do-able to whatever theme you are shooting for. I can imagine a two eyed skull with one eye kind of bulged out, and maybe a playful tongue sticking out. You can camp them up, they don't have to be as distressed as Brad did his...I just love the whole concept of taking a cheap foam skull and making it into something REMARKABLE.....and Brad accomplished that in SPADES......
P.S. Stari....just make...one......you will become addicted.....


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Mmmmmmm, a few days ago I found some foam skulls that I had forgotten about.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I'll shop for some supplies. Peer pressure!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'll shop for some supplies. Peer pressure!


:jol:I'm not going to say I told you so.....but.....uhm.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Uhm.....I may have gone overboard on the nurnies.....


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

No such thing. It looks great!


----------



## killer20 (Jun 16, 2011)

looks awesome


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree with Dr. M, you can't have too many nurnies! It's coming along great P5.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey, just found this one. Nice work, and way to improvise! The initial skull-sculpt was fantastic. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Okay....got him painted today....and as usual...I just kept blending and blending...like a dang Cuisinart...... (I think I may have blended too much, which I ALWAYS do with oil painting, with acrylics...)....but I will post pictures as soon as I get back home....you guys be honest...brutally so...I can take it and since this is my first, I can make many more....so hit me hard...I can take it. But I can't say enough how great Brad's tutorial is...PHD for sure!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Impatiently waiting for photos!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Okay, here the first attempt at doing these wonderful skulls painted and with dry brushing. I just think I blended too much and didn't allow the colors to really stand on their own with the dry brushing. I will do better on the next ones.....
skull finished by Jana Pumpkin5, on Flickr


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Great work! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the paint job looks terrific as is. Will there be a body to go with the head?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Brad and Roxy! I guess for my first, he turned out okay...and yes Roxy...this one is going to be a ground breaker so he will have a PVC body with some creepy arms so that I can break him apart for storage. I am going to make a few more of these guys (using Brad's tutorial) and use those for a grave grabber and a Swaying Zombie ala CycloneJack! Who knows...they are such fun to make, I may make a "Zurgh" zombie army with them.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I have just been watching the Brad Goodspeed skull videos on youtube and you are correct, he is a genious. Beautiful work. I will have to get myself some foam skulls and have at it. You did a great job Pumpkin on yours.


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it looks great. Can't wait to see it with its body. Again great job!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent first time try P5, each time will be better then the last.
I may have seen part of the problem thou, in the first picture. Is that a glass of wine in the background?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Pumpkin he turned out great! He looks old, rotten and naaaasty. In other words PERFECT! I look forword to seeing him finished.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> I may have seen part of the problem thou, in the first picture. Is that a glass of wine in the background?


:jol:Nooooo.....that is just apple juice....

Thanks for the cheers Kprimm, Crazed, Halloween Lady and Bone Dancer.... These guys are a lot of fun to make.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow...Pumpkin it turned out awesome! I love Brad's work and I think you nailed it! Great job!!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

He turned out great! I like the darker skin around his eye and lots of nurnies too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks Sharon and Tina! This tutorial is so easy-breezey to follow!


----------

